# Tortoise pee dark orange/yellow/brown?!!



## TerryTheTortoise2016 (Jan 28, 2017)

My 4-5 year old horsefield tortoises urine is dark yellow/orange/brown... is this normal or should I be concerned, this has never happened before so please answer. Thanks


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 28, 2017)

What is it eating? Dandelions can make urine dark like that.


----------



## TerryTheTortoise2016 (Jan 28, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> What is it eating? Dandelions can make urine dark like that.


I wouldn't think because he's not had dandelion for about 2-3 months, id mostly feed him apple and cabbage/cucumber but thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2017)

Apple, cabbage and cucumber should not be on the tortoise's list of foods to eat. That's probably why the urine is so dark. Apples and cucumber are fruit (anything with seeds in it is fruit) and Russian tortoises have trouble digesting fruit. Cabbage is in the brassica family and should be fed sparingly.

There are many winter time edible weeds growing now. Weeds and edible plants is what he should be eating. You can occasionally add to the list below store bought rocket salad and 


*Leafy Greens to be fed sparingly:
Cabbage**
Chard**
Kale**
Parsley*
Spinach*

* These are high in calcium oxalates that may bind calcium causing metabolic bone disease, and may cause visceral gout (mineralization/crystallization of the soft tissues and internal organs). Feed sparingly. ** These are high in goitrogens, which impair thyroid function when fed in excess. Feed sparingly.

Some plants that are edible:

Geraniums
Hibiscus flower and leaves
Nasturtium flowers and leaves
Pansies
Petunias
Pothos
Rose petals and leaves
Snail vine (Vigna caracalla)
Violets
Collards
Dandelion greens and flowers
Mustard greens
Endive
Grape leaves
Turnip greens
Watercress
*
And take a look at this:

https://issuu.com/starsw/docs/edibl...ue&AID=10829131&PID=4172741&SID=1wmrabwgvmfnc


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TerryTheTortoise2016 (Jan 29, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> Welcome to the forum.


thanks


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 29, 2017)

TerryTheTortoise2016 said:


> thanks


Hi @TerryTheTortoise2016 how's your tort today? Sincerely hope to hear things are better.


----------



## TerryTheTortoise2016 (Jan 29, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi @TerryTheTortoise2016 how's your tort today? Sincerely hope to hear things are better.


yes he's doing better today thanks, I went to pets at home and bought him some dandelion pellets, he really likes them and they are also quite healthy for him too.(I've been told)


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 29, 2017)

TerryTheTortoise2016 said:


> yes he's doing better today thanks, I went to pets at home and bought him some dandelion pellets, he really likes them and they are also quite healthy for him too.(I've been told)


Great to hear that.


----------

